# Infant seat in a pick up truck?



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

It's better than it sounds







: My DH has a ford F250, with the extended cab and a half bench back seat. The baby's bucket base mostly fits on the back seat, with just a little overhang in the back. The truck doesn't have the latch system, and if we put it in with the seatbelt, there's a bit of wiggle from side to side.

This doesn't seem 100% kosher to me, but I'm not sure, really, and so I wanted to check it out with you guys, who are way wiser about this stuff than I am







We're kind of in a spot, because we're way over our mileage on our leased Saturn, and we're trying to drive it as little as possible, but if I"m going anywhere, I have to bring the girls with me, which means I have to use the Saturn. We're just trying to figure out if the truck is a viable option here.

Y'all, don't lease a car


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Bumping

I really need some views on this. We're fighting over it as we speak.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

have you tried using pool noodles to prop it up and get rid of the wiggle? I would think that an extended cab could hold a car seat. Don't know much about this, just bumping you until someone usefull sees it


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

What year is the truck? What kind of seatbelts do you have (where do they lock)? Where is the wiggle? Infant seat bases seem pretty wiggly, but as long as there is less than an inch of movement at the belt path it's ok.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

The only vehicle we have right now is an extended cab truck so car seats can and do work in them. We have a Chevy and I think it has a bigger back seat then a Ford, but it should still work out.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

As long as you have 80% of the carseat on the bench, that's o.k. You didn't say what year your truck was, but obviously pre-03. If it's pre-96 your seatbelts what lock and you'll need a locking clip. What carseat do you have?


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Sorry, I'm back







It is, I think, an '01. 80% is definitely on the bench.

Doing some research, though, the AAP says that a carseat can only be correctly installed in a pick up with a FULL back seat?

I think that I"m just hoping that someone comes in and says "NO! You can't do that!" so I can get out of driving the beast







:







:


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Read the manual. The truck manual will tell you if car seat installations are allowed in it


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
Sorry, I'm back







It is, I think, an '01. 80% is definitely on the bench.

Doing some research, though, the AAP says that a carseat can only be correctly installed in a pick up with a FULL back seat?

I think that I"m just hoping that someone comes in and says "NO! You can't do that!" so I can get out of driving the beast







:







:

I wouldn't rely too much on the AAP to know much about installing carseats. 80% is the rule. My DH used to have an extended can Silverado and I was able to get 3 seats across the back of it (it only had 3 doors), 2 ffing seats on the side and 1 rfing convertible in the middle. An 01 has to have locking seatbelts. Are you using the middle? You should have a lap only belt in the middle, that's great for installing seats, really easy once you figure it out. You want to check for side to side movement where the seatbelt is touching the carseat, nowhere else. If it moves less than an inch side to side there, you're good.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

K, makes sense. I'll check the wiggle room against the belt. Yes, the infant seat is in the center; it wouldn't fit behind either seat, even if we wanted it to. My FF toddler's seat is behind the passenger seat.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## mmm0708 (May 30, 2005)

DH has a half back seat ('03 Dodge Dakota) and we were able to install the backwards infant carrier with the base. It was even inspected by the state police, and passed. As long as at least 80% is on the seat and there is less than an inch of wiggle, you should be fine, but I do recommend the free inspection. The best way to get rid of wiggle is to sit in the seat yourself while DH tightens the belt. That said, we weren't able to use a convertible seat in the backwards position. Just a head's up.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Duh; I didn't realize Neil had the same set up.







I could have just asked you







: Thanks, Melissa!


----------

